

Hackers Steal Michael Jackson's Unreleased Tracks - mcantelon
http://www.contactmusic.com/news/hackers-steal-michael-jacksons-unreleased-tracks_1300070

======
uncoder0
Finally, an actual case of music piracy/theft.

------
noonespecial
Hard to feel much sympathy for Sony. Feels like two different kinds of
vultures both picking at the carcass.

I always thought that when the author/artist dies, copyright should terminate.
There is obviously no longer incentive to produce and what happens after is
always so undignified.

~~~
nekojima
What about co-writers, other musicians, producers and so on that create the
work who live on after one of their cohort dies?

I've always felt that ten years was suitable for copyright fee recovery and
then let it be in the public domain.

~~~
noonespecial
Limitation of terms to a sane time-frame is important as well but it seems
like a different fight.

I just think its a shame that Jackson is going to get Mickey Moused for an
entire human lifespan before having a chance at public domain. Buy it now
before it goes back in the Neverland vault for good! (We mean it this time...)

~~~
nekojima
"before it goes back in the Neverland vault for good!"

I sincerely wish that was an option I could choose!!

------
Shaaaaaaare
Copied, not stolen.

~~~
veb
That doesn't compute in the eyes of the "law".

~~~
throwaway64
in "the eyes of the law" the charge would not be theft either

------
ktizo
ha-ha

or, for full effect;

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq5ZSBa_PFk>

